# Post your Dealer worst horror STORY....VENT HERE PLEASE



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

_*OK *_, not Halloween but her goes. The worst thing a dealer ever did to my bike was to time the bike and strip all the cam cover bolts out. Did not tell me, instead tried to fix it with some JB. weld. The front head cover kicks off on a ride down the trail... *I WAS HOT!*:hater: I had to pull the heads and Jugs, install heelie screws and re time it somewhere else. Still have to buy parts there but the mechanics can kiss my ARZ


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> _*OK *_, not Halloween but her goes. The worst thing a dealer ever did to my bike was to time the bike and strip all the cam cover bolts out. Did not tell me, instead tried to fix it with some JB. weld. The front head cover kicks off on a ride down the trail... *I WAS HOT!*:hater: I had to pull the heads and Jugs, install heelie screws and re time it somewhere else. Still have to buy parts there but the mechanics can kiss my ARZ


dont forget about the time they cut ur 4wd actuator stem off :bigok: lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> _*OK *_, not Halloween but her goes. The worst thing a dealer ever did to my bike was to time the bike and strip all the cam cover bolts out. Did not tell me, instead tried to fix it with some JB. weld. The front head cover kicks off on a ride down the trail... *I WAS HOT!*:hater: I had to pull the heads and Jugs, install heelie screws and re time it somewhere else. Still have to buy parts there but the mechanics can kiss my ARZ


I would of made the dealer eat that motor. Friend of mine had the dealer put a clutch kit and belt on and they broke 2 of the bolts off that hold the cover on and did not tell him just drilled them out and put nuts and bolts in there place.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hp488 said:


> I would of made the dealer eat that motor. Friend of mine had the dealer put a clutch kit and belt on and they broke 2 of the bolts off that hold the cover on and did not tell him just drilled them out and put nuts and bolts in there place.


:agreed: Id have called kawi and that dealer would have bought me a new motor, which They would not have been allowed to install!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I work for one part time.....my worst story is the ignorant "Text Book" mechanics they hire. We use to have one...he was an idiot. I work in Parts & Service. A good tip for everyone....Warranty Labor rate is $75/per hour Nation Wide. If your dealers labor rate is more...your warranty will suck. I know a lot of shops charge like $85-$90 per hour. If so, they won't wanna get warranty to cover anything cause they will lose money they say.....:bsflag: That is one thing I would suggest to anyone who is looking to buy a new one machine. I know it sounds stupid, but ask what their labor rate is first thing. If its more...look for another dealer. We charge $60-$65 per hour cause thats what the going rate is in out area. So we love warranty work....we make more money...lol. Its sad how bad dealer screw folks anymore. We have been a Kawie dealer for 32 years now I think and a Suzuki dealer for about 11 years...or close to it. Hopefully we will be a Can-Am dealer in 2012.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Hopefully we will be a Can-Am dealer in 2012.


hmmmmmm :thinking: :bigok:


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok so i went to the dealer to get my 4x4 fixed for the second time in 3 months..warenty... its been the acsuator both times.. k, so when i get it back the head mechanic says if it breaks again the warenty wont cover it becouse of the oversized tires and the snorkel, both of which the dealer put on, just so i would be able to have warenty.... so i took my 750 brute to my friends house to swap my acsuator on to his 750 cause his was flashing 2wd 4wd, and when we took it off there was no rubber seal on it and their clearly should be their... so i called the dealer and they said it not suposed to have one... and that i could mess up my wheeler by swaping parts with a nother one... eventhough the same part munber... so the dealer checked as he told me they took the new part out of the box and put it strait to my brute without a seal then he transferd me to the tech. who did the work, and he said we just took it off another bike and put it on ur bike and no seal was presant so one was not installed.. i said well metal to metal wont keep the oils in or the trash out .... he said that if it messed up he would fix it no matter... so i called my salesman back which is also the owners son, and told him what his tech said and then he went and got my old part and took the seal off and told me to come and get it and that if he would have known that my old acsuator was cracked he would not have warentied it at all..... next time it breaks ill be installing the shift knob on the other side so i have on the go 4x4. that mod dont look to hard......


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

When my '08 was new (200-300miles) the rear seal leaked. It was under warranty so I took it back to the dealer I purchased it from. It sat there for 5 weeks (during my prime riding season) and they never touched it. I went and picked it up. The general manager said he was sorry. I said yep, that describes you and the service dept. I took it to another dealer, they fixed it that day. Any dealer is only as good as their service dept.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Bootlegger that is awesome info.my dealer charges $125 labor. So I deal on the side with the shady service manager. As Byrd stated, I forgot. They said my actuator was acting up so they cut off the block to keep it from breaking something.(as if sliding in and out of 4wd. Wasn't bad.) Replaced the stem thanks to Byrd. Bought a new block and works fine....That's why I refer to my dealer as the devil.:flames:


----------

